# The Difference If You Marry An Australian Girl



## C*5_Dodger (Apr 25, 2011)

Three friends married women from different parts of the world.....

 The first man married a Greek girl. He told her that she was to do
the dishes and house cleaning. It took a couple of days, but on the
third day, he came home to see a clean house and dishes washed and put
away.

 The second man married a Thai. He gave his wife orders that she was
to do all the cleaning, dishes and the cooking. The first day he didn't
see any results, but the next day he saw it was better. By the third
day, he saw his house was clean, the dishes were done, and there was a
huge dinner on the table.

 The third man married a girl from Australia . He ordered her to keep
the house cleaned, dishes washed, lawn mowed, laundry washed, and hot
meals on the table for every meal. He said the first day he didn't see
anything, the second day he didn't see anything either but by the third
day, some of the swelling had gone down and he could see a little out of
his left eye and his arm was healed enough that he could fix himself a
sandwich and load the dishwasher. He still has some difficulty when he
pees.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Apr 25, 2011)

C*5_Dodger said:


> Three friends married women from different parts of the world.....
> 
> The first man married a Greek girl. He told her that she was to do
> the dishes and house cleaning. It took a couple of days, but on the
> ...



LOL  Sheena


----------



## HOBIE (May 20, 2015)

Good


----------



## moonymama (May 25, 2015)

haha enjoyed that one


----------

